# What was a Bobcat 773 replaced by



## MatthewG

As title states looking at a 2001 773 at auction, what is its replacement the 185 or the 205?


----------



## TKLAWN

The s185 replaced 773 in 02' I believe and was pretty much identical.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Actually the S175 was the replacement.


----------



## snocrete

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1263892 said:


> Actually the S175 was the replacement.


depends....In 1999 they started making 773 turbos (185 replaced these) & 773 "non" turbos (175 replaced these)....but by 2001 I think they were only making the "turbo" 773 models though....... when they came out with the S series is when they brought back a new and improved version of the 773 non turbo (S175).


----------



## havenlax18

snocrete is correct.


----------



## MatthewG

here is the machine

Im thinking 8 is a good buy


----------



## gmcsierra1500

What are the specs on that machine, it looks like a 773 non turbo 46hp which was replaced by the S175, by the picture I can tell its missing the rear lights and rear window glass, but what year is it? how many hours? was it repainted? if not its a clean looking machine and 8k is fairly cheap even for an abused 773 G series, but it may not be worth it


----------



## havenlax18

Nice machine,needs some tlc. I would get all my lights and some windows.


----------



## snocrete

gmcsierra1500;1264059 said:


> What are the specs on that machine, it looks like a 773 non turbo 46hp which was replaced by the S175, by the picture I can tell its missing the rear lights and rear window glass, but what year is it? how many hours? was it repainted? if not its a clean looking machine and 8k is fairly cheap even for an abused 773 G series, but it may not be worth it





MatthewG;1263515 said:


> As title states looking at a 2001 773 at auction





MatthewG;1264004 said:


> here is the machine


......................



havenlax18;1264082 said:


> Nice machine,needs some tlc. I would get all my lights and some windows.


ditto....and I got a cold chill just looking at it. 
Depending on the hours, that might be a good price.


----------



## MatthewG

Its at a consignment auction, it could go for 5 or it could go for 12, hours are not listed, Im hoping it is the 56 HP model, I need the extra umph.

Actually they are selling 2 of these, the other not as clean but has a glass cab.

They also just listed a 2004 NH LS 180 which is more my speed since they are bigger with more power and I already have a 2001

I would deffinetly replace the windows and the lights since Id use it plowing, so for the right price Im buying


----------



## MatthewG

here is the other 773


----------



## fci

The S185 It's has good power I can lift 2500 pound pallets of salt and stack them 3 high with a full tank fuel.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

So which one did ya get?


----------



## MatthewG

The 773 went for $9750 and the LS 180 went to 14k but the reserve was 17500, so my search goes on


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

Same numbers as the Elliotsburg auction.


----------



## jomama45

Gotta love the old wood extension ladder inside the bucket.................Thumbs Up


----------



## Matson Snow

jomama45;1275853 said:


> Gotta love the old wood extension ladder inside the bucket.................Thumbs Up


:laughing::laughing:.....OSHA Loves it too.....


----------



## Jim15

all they did on the second 773 is plaster plexiglass over the outside, that is not the factory enclosed cab. S175 is 773 non turbo, S185 is 773 turbo, and S205 is a newer model, same frame as S150,S160,S175, and S185 but S185 only has like a 61 hp motor and S205 has like a 66hp motor.


----------

